# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sep 9th - Calling all Ohio Bikes



## Eric (Aug 13, 2018)

*


*

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sep 9th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Sep 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Calling all bikes from Ohio...  If your bike hails from Cleveland, Canton, Dayton or other Ohio location then bring your bike to the Orange ride on Sunday Sept 9th.  We want to see your Western Flyers and JC Higgins, Scouts, Packards, Roadmasters, Colsons, Murrays, Cleveland Welding Co., Shelbys, and Huffys!*

*http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Bicycles*



*

*


----------



## the2finger (Aug 13, 2018)

Ohio? Shelby?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Ohio? Shelby?



Yes. Yes!
Shelby From Ohio!
Huffman from Ohio!
Cleveland Welding Co. from Ohio!
Murray From Ohio!
Colson From Elyria, Ohio!
I would also like to invite anyone that doesn't have a Bike from Ohio, to ride one of my Ohio built bikes, to and fro from my house with me!
Come on out to ride.



1935 Velvet deLuxe by Huffman ^




1940 Western Flyer H.D. by C.W.C. ^




1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser by Murray ^




1935 Flying Cloud by Shelby ^




1936 Packard LWB by Colson ^




1936 Clipper by CWC ^
I'm already looking forward to it.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2018)

Apparently _everything_  was made in Ohio


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2018)

OHIO!
Everybody knows, the best bikes were built in Chicago.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> OHIO!
> Everybody knows, the best bikes were built in Chicago.



Everybody _Knows it._
There are _A Lot _of Chicago Built bikes at every bike gathering I attend.
_So_ Let's see some Ohio Quality Bikes Sunday Sep. 9


----------



## the2finger (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh hell yess


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 17, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Oh hell yessView attachment 853931



Nice clean Shelby!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> OHIO!
> Everybody knows, the best bikes were built in Chicago.



Meh...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 17, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Oh hell yessView attachment 853931



Digging the plate on that Boss 'Stanger...









The Shelby's boss too.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2018)

2 more weeks to build some Murray, CWC, Colson, Shelby, Huffman or others.....to ride in Orange with us!


fordmike65 said:


> Apparently _everything_  was made in Ohio



More stuff from Ohio Here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bikes-and-accessories-made-in-ohio.108551/


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2018)

Bump this Ride.
Hippie Mike is from Ohio!
But he wont be here.
Come on out with Bikes from Ohio.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2018)

Bump this Sunday's Ride: Bikes from Ohio
Does any local regular want to ride the SA River Trail there with me?
Bring out the Colsons, Murrays, Huffys, CWCs, and Shelbys; Let's Ride!


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok , guys.   Just to be clear.    I haven't found any information on this.  Are you talking about Circleville Ohio?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 5, 2018)

Chiptosser said:


> Ok , guys.   Just to be clear.    I haven't found any information on this.  Are you talking about Circleville Ohio?




Bring Ohio built bikes for this ride in The City of Orange in So. California.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2018)

We were originally going to call this, the Circle Jerk Ride, and we had Hippie Mike draw up some shirts, but the graphic nature of his rendering, made us re think that name. Lol!
So, Circle City became the name.
So called, because of the traffic circle and park in the hub of the city of Orange, California.
I still call it the Circle Jerk Ride, but we just don't have any T shirts. Lol!


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Chiptosser said:


> Are you talking about Circleville Ohio?




Today we meet at The Circle in Orange, CA with Bikes From Ohio!  
Arrive at 10 to see, get a cup of coffee, and watch for Huffmans and Colsons and Murrays and Cleveland Welding Company and Shelby too; all Manufactured in Ohio.
It is just to mix it up and add some "Flavor" to the "Standard" bike gatherings which usually have more than 50% Schwinn, from Chicago.
Always a fun time with other bike minded folk. Let's Ride!



My dad is from Wauseon Ohio near Toledo, he passed away in 1997, but always talked about all the great things that came from Ohio. I didnt know about all the bike manufacturers there; but I'm not surprised.
Great Stuff from Ohio!


----------



## the2finger (Sep 9, 2018)

Great day for a ride


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Great day for a ride



Indeed  12 different bikes from Ohio; all 5 manufactures here.







 That’s both Shelby’s 




















 Super fun ride today. Thank you Eric and Shawna for putting it altogether for us.
 And for all the Ohio Bikes that showed up.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2018)

It was a beautiful day for an Ohio ride in California.



The Murray built bikes were out in force.



The Huffman built bikes were very well represented.



The Shelby Cycle Company bikes were the Cats meow!



We even rode down Cleveland Street.



Riding a Shelby built bicycle is a religious experience.



The Cleveland Welding Company bikes were right at home in downtown Orange, California.



Even the odd Schwinn built bicycles that showed up had an Ohio connection.



This one happened to come from Circleville originally.



Who says, the ladies bikes aren't cool?
This one sure is!



It was a great day of riding, with like minded enthusiasts.
Thanks to the once mighty bicycle manufactures in the great state of Ohio.


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2018)

Another Fun day in the OC


----------

